# PCGH 12/2013 mit Vollversion Driver San Francisco, riesigem Test der Radeon R9 290(X), Battlefield 4 im Technik-Check, Steam OS und mehr



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. November 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH 12/2013 mit Vollversion Driver San Francisco, riesigem Test der Radeon R9 290(X), Battlefield 4 im Technik-Check, Steam OS und mehr*

					Die PCGH 12/2013 bietet mit der Vollversion von Driver San Francisco, einem riesigen Test der Radeon R9 290(X), einem Technikcheck von Battlefield 4 sowie Artikeln zu Steam OS, Spieleverschönerung mittels Sweet FX, Gaming-Notebooks, SSDs und LCDs ab dem 6.11. reichlich Lesestoff und Spaß für stürmische Herbsttage.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH 12/2013 mit Vollversion Driver San Francisco, riesigem Test der Radeon R9 290(X), Battlefield 4 im Technik-Check, Steam OS und mehr*


----------



## AlphaNUSS (1. November 2013)

Wieso ist denn das X in Klammern?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. November 2013)

AlphaNUSS schrieb:


> Wieso ist denn das X in Klammern?


 
Der offizielle NDA der R9 290 wird zu 99% am 05.11.2013 fallen, allerdings gab es bis jetzt schon ein paar "Pannen" die eigentlich fast alles (mal abgesehen vom Preis) zu Hawaii Pro veraten.
Eine Kurzfassung zu den Pannen findest du in meinem Post in dieser News: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/301374-r9-290-no-x-release-verschoben-5-11-a.html


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. November 2013)

EVT des Hefts ist ja der 6.11. - also trotz Verschiebung des NDAs _nach_ dessen Ende. Gesetz den Fall, PCGH hatte bereits ein Testmuster, wären die Tests beider Karten im Heft zu erwarten... bin gespannt.


----------



## Aradisa (1. November 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> EVT des Hefts ist ja der 6.11. - also trotz Verschiebung des NDAs _nach_ dessen Ende. Gesetz den Fall, PCGH hatte bereits ein Testmuster, wären die Tests beider Karten im Heft zu erwarten... bin gespannt.



Als Abonnent habe ich das Heft ja schon vor mir liegen,und so viel darf ich wohl verraten 
Test der 290X Ja ,Test der 290 Ja


----------



## Nobsen (1. November 2013)

Hätte auch ein anderes Game sein dürfen, Driver war schon auf der PC Games 10/13 als Vollversion drauf


----------



## drstoecker (1. November 2013)

Aradisa schrieb:


> Als Abonnent habe ich das Heft ja schon vor mir liegen,und so viel darf ich wohl verraten
> Test der 290X Ja ,Test der 290 Nein


 
in der übersicht steht aber test der 290x und 290, ich denke aber mal es jandelt sich evtl. um eine gedrosselte 290x auf 290 niveau. na gut morgen werde ich es ja sehen.


----------



## facehugger (1. November 2013)

Wieder viel interessanter Lesestoff für das stille Örtchen Schaaatz, bist du reingefallen...

Gruß


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. November 2013)

Aradisa schrieb:


> Als Abonnent habe ich das Heft ja schon vor mir liegen,und so viel darf ich wohl verraten
> Test der 290X Ja ,Test der 290 Nein


 
Ich als Abonnent... hab mein Heft noch nicht. 

Ein Test der 290 hätte mich auch letztendlich etwas gewundert, bei AMDs leidigen hin und her um die Launchtermine mit neuen Treibern etcetera pp.


----------



## drstoecker (1. November 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> EVT des Hefts ist ja der 6.11. - also trotz Verschiebung des NDAs nach dessen Ende. Gesetz den Fall, PCGH hatte bereits ein Testmuster, wären die Tests beider Karten im Heft zu erwarten... bin gespannt.



hab grad noch was gefunden und daher bin ich mir sicher das der test der 290 doch drin ist.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (1. November 2013)

Aradisa schrieb:


> Als Abonnent habe ich das Heft ja schon vor mir liegen,und so viel darf ich wohl verraten
> Test der 290X Ja ,Test der 290 Nein


 
Liegt Driver denn DRM-frei vor oder muss man das irgendwo registrieren?


----------



## callek (1. November 2013)

Als Neuabonnent war ich überrascht, das Heft heute schon im Briefkasten zu haben. 
Einfach super! 

Driver muss bei Uplay registriert werden.


----------



## Yaso (1. November 2013)

Kann man das Magazin eigentlich noch Digital bestellen?

Ich hab weder iOS noch Android und dieser Pubbles Link funktioniert nicht 404 und so.

Die neue Ausgabe werd ich ja wohl nichtmehr bekommen wenn ich jetzt ein Abo abschließe


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (1. November 2013)

Mein (im Abo vorerst letztes) Heft ist heute auch schon mitgeliefert worden.
Zum Inhalt lann ich noch nicht viel sagen, komme erst morgen zum schmöckern (renovierung)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. November 2013)

Aradisa schrieb:


> Test der 290X Ja ,Test der 290 Nein


 
Echt? Und ich hätt schwören können, dass wir wegen irgendwas arge Überstunden gemacht haben ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Aradisa (2. November 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Echt? Und ich hätt schwören können, dass wir wegen irgendwas arge Überstunden gemacht haben ...
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Sorry,mein Fehler  hab ich im Eifer des Gefechts doch glatt übersehen.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (2. November 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Echt? Und ich hätt schwören können, dass wir wegen irgendwas arge Überstunden gemacht haben ...
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
NDAs sind schon irgendwie ne geile Sache, was?



callek schrieb:


> Driver muss bei Uplay registriert werden.


 
Das ist aber gar keine geile Sache!
Da wirds dann für mich nur die NonDVD-Version, sorry Raff, aber ich kann DRM einfach nicht untersützen!
Könntet ihr nicht vielleicht in Zukunft auch einfach eine DVD-Ausgabe ohne Vollversion rausbringen, wenn ihr nun schon so häufig DRM-Spiele auf die DVDs packt?
Noch besser wär natürlich gleich nur noch DRM-freie Spiele zu verwenden!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. November 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Echt? Und ich hätt schwören können, dass wir wegen irgendwas arge Überstunden gemacht haben ...
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 Ich hab's noch last-minute Ninja-Edited und stattdessen meine Lieblings-Trollface-Bilder reingepackt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. November 2013)

Noch mehr Bilder von mir im Heft? Das ist ja noch besser! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. November 2013)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich hab's noch last-minute Ninja-Edited und stattdessen meine Lieblings-Trollface-Bilder reingepackt.


 
Die Vorstellung...  
Was Cheffe Thilo wohl dazu sagen würde?


----------



## Aradisa (2. November 2013)

Hier stand Mist


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. November 2013)

Achmänsch... mein Heft ist nicht gekommen. Ich kann solche Samstage mit enttäuschter Vorfreude nicht leiden.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (2. November 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich als Abonnent... hab mein Heft noch nicht.
> 
> Ein Test der 290 hätte mich auch letztendlich etwas gewundert, bei AMDs leidigen hin und her um die Launchtermine mit neuen Treibern etcetera pp.


 
Ich auch nicht...naja soll ja auch erst am 06-11-13 erscheinen.
Ich hoffe am Mo ist es  da


----------



## BikeRider (2. November 2013)

Aradisa schrieb:


> Als Abonnent habe ich das Heft ja schon vor mir liegen


  Mein Heft lag auch schon im Briefkasten - Bin fleißig am lesen.


----------



## bAsSt@rd (2. November 2013)

ich hab auch noch nix  aber ich hab ja bf4 dann kann man auch mal warten und die zeit damit überbrücken


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> Wieder viel interessanter Lesestoff für das stille Örtchen Schaaatz, bist du reingefallen...
> 
> Gruß



Nein aber erstunken .

 Ich glaube da wird es wieder mal die Heft only Variante, das Game kann man schon fast als Glasuntersetzer für eine Party nutzen


----------



## mannefix (3. November 2013)

Die Vollversionen bei PCGH und PC Games sind oft gleich. Das nervt!


----------



## TheRealUrbi (4. November 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Echt? Und ich hätt schwören können, dass wir wegen irgendwas arge Überstunden gemacht haben ...
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Ich weiß dass das wahrscheinlich nicht direkt in Deinen Aufgabenbereich fällt, aber was für einen Kopierschutz nutzt Driver? Wurde der UbisoftDRM-Kopierschutz wie schon zuvor bei anderen Ubisoft-Vollversionen in anderen Heften entfernt?


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. November 2013)

TheRealUrbi schrieb:


> Ich weiß dass das wahrscheinlich nicht direkt in Deinen Aufgabenbereich fällt, aber was für einen Kopierschutz nutzt Driver? Wurde der UbisoftDRM-Kopierschutz wie schon zuvor bei anderen Ubisoft-Vollversionen in anderen Heften entfernt?


 
Es muss bei Uplay aktiviert werden, also ist da nichts entfernt.

Btw: hab Heft, freu


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. November 2013)

Heute in meinem Briefkasten. Das Nächste mal liebe PCGH Redaktion möchte ich es persönlich geliefert haben. Kann ja nicht sein, dass ich als einer der um die Ecke wohnt, das Heft als einer der Letzten in der Hand halte. Von Fürth nach Hersbruck ist es ja nicht weit


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. November 2013)

Dann hast Du das Heft so früh bekommen wie wir. 

Im Ernst: Unsere Logistik startet nicht ab PCGH-Headquarter. Gedruckt wird in Polen und dann geht es in die Vertriebszentren.


----------



## OctoCore (6. November 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Es muss bei Uplay aktiviert werden, also ist da nichts entfernt.


 
Und das heißt übersetzt (bis jetzt hatte ich noch nichts mit Uplay am Hut)?
Eine schnelle Onlinefreischaltung oder muss man sich einen nervigen Client installieren wie bei Steam und Origin?


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. November 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Und das heißt übersetzt (bis jetzt hatte ich noch nichts mit Uplay am Hut)?
> Eine schnelle Onlinefreischaltung oder muss man sich *einen nervigen Client installieren wie bei Steam und Origin?*


 Dieses.
Von der Handhabung her ist es nicht schlimmer als Steam, aber es ist halt eine weitere Nervensäge im Hintergrund.



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Dann hast Du das Heft so früh bekommen wie wir.
> 
> Im  Ernst: Unsere Logistik startet nicht ab PCGH-Headquarter. Gedruckt wird  in Polen und dann geht es in die Vertriebszentren.


 Hu, diese Globalisierung... da wundert mich nicht mehr, dass die Ossis und Fischköppe (  ) das Heft immer vor uns aufrechten Franken erhalten ^^


----------



## OctoCore (6. November 2013)

Danke.
Dann bleibt es diesmal bei der polycarbonatfreien Papierwüste.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (7. November 2013)

Irgend wie habe ich das Problem das die Installation abgebrochen wird.  Win8.1 usw. an sich nach "Anweisungen" ausgeführt.

Ist das Runterladen über Uplay vielleicht besser, was aber über mein Modem der Telekom ewig dauern würde.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Bevier (7. November 2013)

Darf man hier auch über gewisse Inhalte meckern? ^^

Also, legen wir mal los, ist jetzt nichts so großes aber zeigt deutlich, wie historisch uninformiert Technikfreaks sein können:

In der Kurzpreview zu Assassin´s Creed: Black Flag steht: "...spielt in der Zeit Sir Francis Drakes und Blackbeards ruchloser Piraten... im 17. Jahrhundert..."
Und genau hier wird's historisch dermaßen unkorrekt, dass ich mir und euch eine kleine Lehrstunde nicht ersparen kann:
Francis Drake lebte im 16. Jahrhundert, seine großen Beutefahrten um die ganze Welt fanden zwischen 1570 und 1580 statt. Gestorben ist er 1596. Edward Teach aka Blackbeard war hingegen Anfang des 18. Jahrhunderts aktiv, und wurde 1718 getötet. Dazwischen liegen über 100 Jahre, darunter auch das *komplette* 17. Jahrhundert! 
AC: BF selbst spielt 1715 und somit wirklich zu Lebzeiten Blackbeards, Stede Bonnets, Edward Lows oder Batholomew "Blackbart" Roberts.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (7. November 2013)

Wieso habt ihr so wenige R9 280X in die Galerievorstellung mit aufgenommen? Wenn ihr nicht alle testen konntet (weil sie zb nicht lieferbar waren) kann man sie ja wenigstens mit vorstellen 
Die HIS, die Dual-X, die Powercolor und auf jeden Fall die Club3D fände ich auch noch sehr erwähnenswert. Natürlich auch die Gigabyte^^


----------



## drebbin (8. November 2013)

Den Leistungsindex der Grakas finde ich suboptimal.
-die Auflösungen sind nicht ersichtlich, sind nur 2 Werte ersichtlich die nicht zugeordnet werden können
-getrennter Uber/Quiet-Mode der R9-290X eigentlich unnötig 
- nicht mehr erhältliche Karten würde ich persönlich durch erhältliche Karten ersetzen, bis 100€ dürfte es schon runter gehen

Aber die Anzahl der Spielebenches finde ich Hammer!!!!

Insgesamt wie immer ein hohes Niveau, weiter so.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (8. November 2013)

Bevier schrieb:


> Darf man hier auch über gewisse Inhalte meckern? ^^
> 
> Also, legen wir mal los, ist jetzt nichts so großes aber zeigt deutlich, wie historisch uninformiert Technikfreaks sein können:
> 
> ...


 
Stimmt, von den Jahreszahlen passt es nicht zusammen. Ein wenig historische Freiheit nimmt sich Black Flag aber heraus, so gibt es wohl öfter Bezüge zu Sir Francis Drake wie etwa sein Schiff die "Golden Hind" und außerdem ein passendes DLC (Walmark Package). Das Spiel sollte man aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht als historische Lehrstunde verstehen, in der Hinsicht waren auch die Vorgänger ziemlich hanebüchern. 

Aber ich hätte mich im Text etwas klarer ausdrücken können, es ist bloß schwierig so viele Informationen in einen Satz zu packen. 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. November 2013)

drebbin schrieb:


> Den Leistungsindex der Grakas finde ich suboptimal.
> -die Auflösungen sind nicht ersichtlich, sind nur 2 Werte ersichtlich die nicht zugeordnet werden können
> -getrennter Uber/Quiet-Mode der R9-290X eigentlich unnötig
> - nicht mehr erhältliche Karten würde ich persönlich durch erhältliche Karten ersetzen, bis 100€ dürfte es schon runter gehen
> ...



Wie bereits an anderer Stelle erwähnt, handelt es sich um eine Topliste, sodass ältere Karten irgendwann automatisch rausfliegen. In der PCGH 01/2014 wird's beispielsweise weder die GTX 580 noch die HD 6970 geben, da sie Platz für die GTX 780 Ti und Radeon R9 290 machen müssen. Die Info, welcher Wert was darstellt, ist beim Redesign "gestorben worden" – der passende Sternchentext wird in der 01 wiederbelebt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## metalstore (8. November 2013)

die Radeon R9 290X wurde sowohl im Quiet- als auch im Uber-Mode gebencht und im Leistungsindex jeweils 1x eingetragen, aber wieso ist die "Quiet-290X" 20€ teuerer als die "Uber-290X", da es doch die gleiche GPU ist, nur das andere BIOS eingestellt? o.O


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. November 2013)

metalstore schrieb:


> die Radeon R9 290X wurde sowohl im Quiet- als auch im Uber-Mode gebencht und im Leistungsindex jeweils 1x eingetragen, aber wieso ist die "Quiet-290X" 20€ teuerer als die "Uber-290X", da es doch die gleiche GPU ist, nur das andere BIOS eingestellt? o.O


 
Man nennt es: Fail


----------



## metalstore (8. November 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Man nennt es: Fail


jo^^
hötte ja auch (blöderweiße) einfach nur dafür stehen können, dass die Karte im Quiet-Mode ein schlechteres PLV hat als im Uber-Mode?  (ich weiß, macht eigentlich keinen Sinn, ist aber trotzdem iwo logisch/gerechfertigt  )


----------



## RR (11. November 2013)

Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> Irgend wie habe ich das Problem das die Installation abgebrochen wird.  Win8.1 usw. an sich nach "Anweisungen" ausgeführt.
> 
> Ist das Runterladen über Uplay vielleicht besser, was aber über mein Modem der Telekom ewig dauern würde.
> 
> Gruß Tom


 

Leider kann ich auf Grund der vorliegenden Informationen dir auch nicht beantworten woran es scheitert.
Schicke mir bitte dazu eine E-Mail (rainer.rosshirt@computec.de), damit wir das abklären und eine Lösung finden können.


----------



## Wolff1975 (13. November 2013)

Kann man nicht auf eine DVD vollversion verzichten zugunsten von den unterhaltsamen und informativen Videos ? Andere Magazine zB in uk können das geschickt mit steam Codes umgehen was ich für zeitgemäßer empfinde .

Stillstand ist Rückschritt liebe pcgh ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marco (15. November 2013)

Wolff1975 schrieb:


> Stillstand ist Rückschritt liebe pcgh ^^



 Mit PCGH 01/14 sieht es schon wieder anders aus.


----------



## B3l0wz3r0w (20. November 2013)

Guten Abend

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit Driver: SA. 
Ich habe Win 8.1 und wenn ich die Setup.exe als Administrator und im Kompatibilitätsmodus für Windows 7 öffne, passiert nix.
Weiß da jemand ne Lösung?

Edit: Installation über das Menü in der Heft-DVD starten und alles funktioniert.


----------



## buenzli2 (20. November 2013)

"Fette Ausgabe" ist ein schöner Euphemismus. Noch nie war das Heft so dünn. Noch nie hatte ich es nach einer Klopause durch. Der Performance Index von Grakas und CPU's ist nur noch ein schlechter Witz. Gott bin ich froh das nur noch zwei Ausgaben komme. Extrem schade. Und da es keine Alternative gibt, mein letztes PC-Heft. Vielleicht versucht es ja die Konkurrenz noch einmal und füllen die Lücke, die ihr immer weiter aufreißt. Nur weil die ganze Welt verblödet müsste man ja nicht unbedingt mitmachen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. November 2013)

Bisschen Begründung wäre schön. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. November 2013)

buenzli2 schrieb:


> "Fette Ausgabe" ist ein schöner Euphemismus. Noch nie war das Heft so dünn. Noch nie hatte ich es nach einer Klopause durch. Der Performance Index von Grakas und CPU's ist nur noch ein schlechter Witz. Gott bin ich froh das nur noch zwei Ausgaben komme. Extrem schade. Und da es keine Alternative gibt, mein letztes PC-Heft. Vielleicht versucht es ja die Konkurrenz noch einmal und füllen die Lücke, die ihr immer weiter aufreißt. Nur weil die ganze Welt verblödet müsste man ja nicht unbedingt mitmachen.


 
Du liest 250.000 Zeichen in einer Klopause? Die muss ja episch sein. 

Ernsthaft: Was können wir denn tun, damit Du einen ganzen Tag auf dem Topf sitzt? An der Zahl redaktioneller Seiten kann es nicht liegen.


----------



## RR (21. November 2013)

B3l0wz3r0w schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Ich habe auch ein Problem mit Driver: SA.
> Ich habe Win 8.1 und wenn ich die Setup.exe als Administrator und im Kompatibilitätsmodus für Windows 7 öffne, passiert nix.
> Weiß da jemand ne Lösung?




Auf Grund der vorliegenden Fakten kann ich auch nur blind raten.
Schicke mir bitte eine E-Mail an rainer.rosshirt@computec.de.,
vergiss nicht ein paar Angaben zu deinem PC zu machen und "passiert nix" etwas näher zu umschreiben (kehrt zum Desktop zurück? Beginnt mit der Installation oder nicht? Hat Dateien auf der Festplatte hinterlassen oder nicht, etc.).


----------



## Wolff1975 (21. November 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Du liest 250.000 Zeichen in einer Klopause? Die muss ja episch sein.   Ernsthaft: Was können wir denn tun, damit Du einen ganzen Tag auf dem Topf sitzt? An der Zahl redaktioneller Seiten kann es nicht liegen.



Klasse Thilo hab mich köstlich amüsiert !
Nein im ernst ich finde mit der Persönlichkeits Struktur seid ihr auf den richtigen Weg .

Ich bleib euch treu auch wenn ich finde das vollversionen von Games zugunsten von fachlich und unterhaltsamen Videos zurück stehen sollten. Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe kaufe ich ein Spiel wenn ich fachinformationen die gut Recherchiert und sauber ausgearbeitet sind haben möchte dann kaufe ich ein fachmagazin wie das eure , und wenn ich die Leute bei ihrer Arbeit sehe und begleiten kann durch das gesamte Magazin so bekomme ich Vertrauen in ihr Urteil !

Danke pcgh für eure Arbeit .


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. November 2013)

metalstore schrieb:


> die Radeon R9 290X wurde sowohl im Quiet- als auch im Uber-Mode gebencht und im Leistungsindex jeweils 1x eingetragen, aber wieso ist die "Quiet-290X" 20€ teuerer als die "Uber-290X", da es doch die gleiche GPU ist, nur das andere BIOS eingestellt? o.O


 


M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Man nennt es: Fail


 


metalstore schrieb:


> jo^^
> hötte ja auch (blöderweiße) einfach nur dafür stehen können, dass die Karte im Quiet-Mode ein schlechteres PLV hat als im Uber-Mode?  (ich weiß, macht eigentlich keinen Sinn, ist aber trotzdem iwo logisch/gerechfertigt  )



Der Leistungsindex v3.1 (dann zu finden in der PCGH 01/2014) ist seit heute fertig. Alle "known bugs" sind gefixt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. November 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Der Leistungsindex v3.1 (dann zu finden in der PCGH 01/2014) ist seit heute fertig. Alle "known bugs" sind gefixt.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Ich freue mich bereits darauf, neue zu finden. Gnihihihi


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. November 2013)

Da weiß ich etwas Besseres und Erfolgversprechenderes: Spiel _Gothic 3_ oder _Ultima IX_ in ihren jeweiligen Release-Versionen! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. November 2013)

Hab gehört der neue heiße Scheiß auf dem Gebiet ist X-Rebirth.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. November 2013)

Ja, das ist eine wahrlich schwere Geburt. Aber es wird, schleppend ...

MfG,
Raff


----------

